# Show us your woma's



## MrSpike (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm interested in seeing some woma photo's - I fyou post and image could you name the locality aswell if known.

Im interested in seeing some more pics of the following locals.. 

Woma Python – Boodarie local
Woma Python – Uluru local
Woma Python – Tanami local
Woma Python – Topaz Tanami local
Woma Python – SA local

Any other special looking woma's and locality woma pics are welcome 

Thanks in advance!

Kane


----------



## Retic (Mar 19, 2007)

Here is a Topaz (Tanami).


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 19, 2007)

a couple of boodarie womas.


----------



## kelly (Mar 19, 2007)

mmm boodarie woma, lovely Trueblue!


----------



## tan (Mar 19, 2007)

First two are tanami adults, second tow are SA hatchies!


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 19, 2007)

is it standard for the boodaries to have less pronounced "eyebrows" than say the prev topaz?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 19, 2007)

not really some have it some dont.


----------



## Retic (Mar 19, 2007)

Tan, I love the Tanami's especially the 2nd one.


----------



## Isis (Mar 19, 2007)

Heres my new Uluru womas. They hatched on 2/12/06.


----------



## tan (Mar 19, 2007)

boa said:


> Tan, I love the Tanami's especially the 2nd one.


Thanks boa! They are nice aren't they. The second one is the male, he has lovely stripes, he'll be breeding with the girl this season with a bit of luck


----------



## SnakePower (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Guys,
There are certainly some gorgous woma's getting around these days! 
Nice pics guys!!
Here are a couple of mine...
First a yearling Urulu and second a 2yr 80 mile beach W.A.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG!! Are they heating globes I see in you viv True Blue! :lol:


----------



## Retic (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes but I don't think they are thermostatically controlled.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 19, 2007)

Ahh...my bad :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 19, 2007)

here's a pic i took of somebody elses woma.



http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b55/ssssnakeman/woma2.jpg


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 19, 2007)

That is a really nice woma you have there Boa!


----------



## Retic (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks, you should see his mate 



Paliadon said:


> That is a really nice woma you have there Boa!


----------



## Jason (Mar 19, 2007)

this thread has the potential to be the best thread in a long time..... womas are my fave snakes!!
keep the pic's coming!!

would love to see the boodarie hold backs rob!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 19, 2007)

moosenoose,- hahaha, they are just blue party globes and arent even conected.
Ive attached a fitting and bulb to the back wall of the enclosure below up in one corner so that it creates a heat pad in that tank , so no bulb is need in there.
Theres are daves tanks ive just renovated them a bit to suite my method.
Boa, you know me to well. lol.


----------



## MannyM (Mar 19, 2007)

Great looking Womas. I'm most likely going to pick up my Tanami this week.






What's the diff between a Tanami and a Topaz Tanami? Just colour?

Also, you've got me curious now TrueBlue. You don't use bulbs to heat your pythons? If not, why not?


----------



## Robbo (Mar 19, 2007)

lots of nice looking womas being shown

heres 2 pics of my tanami pair together and a head shot of one of my sa males


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 19, 2007)

some tanks are others arnt.
I use 1 bulb to heat 2 tanks, ie the one its in and the one above. As said it creates a heat pad in the above tank so no need for another heat source.
In a bank in 3 large enclosures i only use 2 bulbs, one in the bottom enclosure, which creates a heat pad in the middle enclosure, one in the top enlosure that creates a heat pad on the top of the bank. i can then butt 2 x fish tanks over the heated area or 4 click clacks, and end up heating 5-7 tanks with 2 25 watt bulds over summer or 2 40 watt bulbs over winter. Too easy.
This also crates a nice warm area in each tank with the rest of the tanks areas being completey unheated to create a large temp gradaint.


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 19, 2007)

One of my SA Womas.....

.


----------



## sawoma (Mar 19, 2007)

*woma*

here are a couple of sa womas, the yellow one is from moomba and the other is tirrawarra, 40km north moomba.


----------



## sengir (Mar 19, 2007)

Here are 3 pics of My Boodarie Womas. First pic is of the female, second two are of my male.
There have been some awesome womas posted on this thread.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm getting my first Woma in 2 days! Of course one Woma isn't enough, that's why i'm getting my second Woma the following Wednesday.  

Here are pics sent by the sellers, i'll post plenty of better ones once i have them in my possession.


----------



## sawoma (Mar 19, 2007)

*woma*

Oops, soory, post wrong pic. The woma near the four wheel drive was seen south of moomba at Big Lake.


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 19, 2007)

Awesome pic's guys. Those boodarie woma's are killing me.. I'm itching for a pair. I love how some of Rob's adults don't have the black "hoods" over the top of their eyes resulting in a full orange head 

Don't be afraid to keep posting pics everyone.

Thanks!

Kane


----------



## Jungleland (Mar 19, 2007)

Gorgeous Womas everyone!!!


----------



## Hawk (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow sengir they are stunning mate, I'll have to come and have another look  .


----------



## cement (Mar 19, 2007)

They are awesome, you should be stoked to have them. They look really good in the photos where there on natural ground.


----------



## sengir (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Hawke You know you are welcome to come and see them anytime.

Cheers


----------



## Saz (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's a pic of my most recent woma addition, another male Uluru from Southern Cross.


----------



## ALLANA (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's my boy Tanami , not the prettiest I'm sure but I luv him


----------



## paul4 (Mar 19, 2007)

*ROCKHAMPTON DOWNS animals*

Here are a couple of mine i should breed this year , fingers crossed.


----------



## kelly (Mar 19, 2007)

So many lovely womas!
I can't wait til I get mine


----------



## sengir (Mar 19, 2007)

Paul they are just STUNNING mate absolutely awesome, so if you don'tmind me asking what sort of money do the RD womas go for?


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow Paul, wow. How much would a pair of those hotties send us back mate?

Kane


----------



## paul4 (Mar 19, 2007)

*TANAMI womas*

another couple to breed this season with the male on left and female on the right.


----------



## paul4 (Mar 19, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Wow Paul, wow. How much would a pair of those hotties send us back mate?
> 
> Kane



I'm not sure mate but say if a normal looking pair sells for $2000 a pair then probably $ 2500 if they turned out sh#t hot but it really depends on how the market is at the time as who knows which way the market is going to go with them. They are truely an underated animal that seems to love captivity.
Paul


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 19, 2007)

Was wondering when you would pull your finger out Paul and post some pics for me, any of the owner we can see???????????

Simone.


----------



## NRE-808 (Mar 19, 2007)

hey all  i have never read anything about how Woma's handle... is there a general opinion?


----------



## paul4 (Mar 19, 2007)

good on ya!
I feel like a bloody luvO putting pics up of myself on here, i just cant do it....
Lets see some bikini shots of you lovely Simone....


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 19, 2007)

paul4 said:


> good on ya!
> I feel like a bloody luvO putting pics up of myself on here, i just cant do it....
> Lets see some bikini shots of you lovely Simone....



Maybe when i've been back at the gym for a month Paul, LOL

Simone.


----------



## Tristis (Mar 20, 2007)

woma


----------



## Jason_Hood (Mar 20, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> a couple of boodarie womas.




I don't know if the pics will come through with the quote feature but these are from page one of this thread. One word * Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I don't think we have this line or locale available in the states and if we do I want some. Killer clean banding and color. I have been admiring the topaz line but these are super nice.

I have a generic pair coming in Thursday from a breeder in California but they don't compare to what you guys have available. I am hoping to visit one day for a whirlwind herping trip, with high hopes of avoiding the big cities, and any form of death the outback may offer. Knowing me it would be dehydration before any animal would get me.  For some reason on good herping trips I forget to drink water.  

Jason


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 20, 2007)

jayson hood, yeah they are hot womas. Those 2 animals, and a few more, are wild caught adults from one of australias harshest regions, yet they are as nice or nicer in colour than any captive breed womas ive seen, no matter how many generations of breeding.
Pretty much all other wild caught womas ive seen from the nt, sa or qld and most other wa locales, have been faded and weathered as you would expect from harsh climates, but these as weathered as they are are still stunning.
I cant wait for their young to grow and mature as there will surely be some stunning animals amongst them.
Heres a pic of another one from the same area.
They are also a very small form of woma, with all the adults here being 1 to 1.1 meters, the biggest wouldnt even be 1.2 mters.


----------



## sawoma (Mar 20, 2007)

*woma*

Moomba, SA
Port Headland, WA
Rockhampton Downs, NT


----------



## snakeitup (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning is all i have to say, on this years wish list for sure


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is another Pilbara example


----------



## liasis (Mar 21, 2007)

all very nice snakes cant wait to get mine


----------



## sengir (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Dave when will you have those Ripon Islands available for people to purchase? They are stunning.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 21, 2007)

Just picked this guy up from the airport!


----------



## sengir (Mar 21, 2007)

Any specific locality info on this great looking woma Mr Bredli????


----------



## sengir (Mar 21, 2007)

Also how big is he/she???

Cheers


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 21, 2007)

It's a Tanami mate, he's roughly 1.4-1.5m i'd say. He's a dream to handle too. I'm very impressed!


----------



## sengir (Mar 21, 2007)

Lucky you. I can't wait till my two get a little bigger at the moment they are 25 and 23 inches, female male respectively. Well congrats on your new addition. Addictive isn't it.LOL

Cheers


----------



## MannyM (Mar 21, 2007)

Well i'm not getting the Woma I posted earlier, due to something else taking up my cash, but now looking at all these different type of Womas, i'm at a loss as to which one I should get as my first.

I love Tanami (Topaz in particular), and the milky look of the Pilbara is really appealing. Boodaries are striking, but are a little small for my liking.

All in all, I think i'd prefer to get a Topaz Tanami. How much do hatchies go for, and how do I go on this waiting list some of you have mentioned?


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 21, 2007)

Great pic's guy's. Loving some of these Woma's.

Don't be afraid to post up some more pics!

Kane


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 23, 2007)

What's going on, this thread shouldn't be finished yet! Here are 2 pics of the Woma i am picking up on Wednesday!


----------



## tempest (Mar 23, 2007)

You're right MrB, it shouldn't be over yet! What locality are the two pictured above?

Some totally stunning womas throughout the thread!! 

I've been dreaming of womas for days now after watching this thread. :lol: 

I couldn't wait to get one before, now I really can't wait.... I'd so love a couple of Boodarie Womas!


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 23, 2007)

They're both Tanami's tempest. I'd always preferred BHP's over the Woma's. But i've changed my mind now, Woma's all the way!


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 23, 2007)

Lets kep this one going. I love threads like this!

Kane


----------



## paul4 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Rhd Animals*

should be breeding these guys this year.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 23, 2007)

Ooh i like that one! Is it a Rockhampton Downs? Edit: Of course it is, that's why it says rhd animals..


----------



## paul4 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Another RHD pic*

looking quite satisfied with the last meal as you can see.
And RHD stands for Rockhampton downs for those who were wondering.


----------



## alderaan (Mar 23, 2007)

those last ones are totally ridiculous... congratualtions.


----------



## congo_python (Mar 23, 2007)

*Woma's*

The first and third is my girl from Paul4 and she's a beauty, can't recomend paul enough. and the second one is my tanami male who will be breeding with this female and my other girl this season.

Congo


----------



## boydii (Mar 23, 2007)

nice pics every one cant wait tyo get my womas


----------



## tan (Mar 23, 2007)

Two quik pics of my male SA hatchie
Love the tongue on the 2nd!


----------



## krusty (Mar 25, 2007)

paul4 that first RHD pic is so good...o my god.


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah that is an amazing looking snake, i want it


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 25, 2007)

Arrghh, stop it, i want a woma! 
lovely animals paul4


----------



## Deano (Mar 26, 2007)

Some of mine I took on the weekend, some Tanami and SA. I especially love my big white female she gets lighter with every shed……..


----------



## MannyM (Mar 26, 2007)

paul4 said:


> should be breeding these guys this year.



Wow! Are all RHD Womas that creamy and red? Beautiful colours.


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice woma's Deano, keep up the good work.

Kane


----------



## Deano (Mar 30, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Nice woma's Deano, keep up the good work.
> 
> Kane




Cheers mate..............


----------



## sengir (Mar 30, 2007)

*Another Boodarie pic*

Here is another pic of my male boodarie, gotta love the tongue


----------



## liasis (Mar 30, 2007)

love them all they are my next investment


----------



## sengir (Mar 30, 2007)

They are so nice I am looking to get more.


----------



## tempest (Mar 30, 2007)

He's such a cutey Sengir! Wish I had enough cash to get a Boodarie, they are just gorgeous. That said, I'm happy, I just put a deposit on a pair of Tanamis from Matt Bonnett. Yay!


----------



## paul4 (Mar 31, 2007)

MannyM said:


> Wow! Are all RHD Womas that creamy and red? Beautiful colours.



G'day mate
No they are not all like the animal in the pic as some can have very narrow bands and be lighter etc but as a generalisation the RHD animals are usually all pretty nice in there own ways and are the creamy red colouration.
Also thanks guys for your lovely comments and now fingers crossed they breed for me this year and we can get some more great looking womas out there.
Paul


----------



## GreatSage (Mar 31, 2007)

Some hot womas guys, out of curiosity does the size vary much between localities?

How big is an average adult?

Keep the picks coming!


----------



## sawoma (Mar 31, 2007)

*woma*

i have a sa woma which is 2.7 mitres long.


----------



## krusty (Apr 1, 2007)

they are all gret looking womas....well done.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice sengir, love the boodarie's.

Keep up the good work everyone!

Kane


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 5, 2007)

Deano - love the last pic. what a stunner


----------



## Deano (Apr 5, 2007)

melgalea said:


> Deano - love the last pic. what a stunner



Thanks melgalea, she is a beautiful girl.............


----------



## bulldogwoma (Apr 7, 2007)

*womas*

heres a little girl i bred last year. i just hope she holds the stripe.


----------



## liasis (Apr 7, 2007)

thats beautiful did any others come out with a stripe and what are the parent like


----------



## bulldogwoma (Apr 7, 2007)

*stripey*

no,only her.thats the father sleeping upside down ? womas are weird !!!!!!


----------



## yommy (Apr 7, 2007)

bulldogwoma that is one of the hottest woma's i've seen. You must be stoked....


----------



## sengir (Apr 7, 2007)

That is awesome Bulldog. Love the stripe and the pattern on the sides.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 7, 2007)

bulldogwoma said:


> no,only her.thats the father sleeping upside down ? womas are weird !!!!!!



That hatchie is hot! Keep up the good work!

Yeah woman are weird...

Kane


----------



## sengir (Apr 7, 2007)

Kane, Do you have any womas? I love womas they are awesome


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 7, 2007)

sengir said:


> Kane, Do you have any womas? I love womas they are awesome



:'( Unfortunately no, 2 things holding me back, licensing issue's and cash, when I'm 18 woma's GTP's and frilly's are on my list, but for the moment there are enough herps to keep me occupied.. gotta get this rack system built soon! But this thread has given me more of an incentive to get some woma's when i get the chance.

Kane


----------



## Jason (Apr 8, 2007)

looking great bulldog! i hope she maintains that stripe and it colours up! she is a keeper for sure please keep posting updated photos of her mate i would love to see how she colours up and matures!!!


----------



## bulldogwoma (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for that,yeah she is nice, but im using an unrelated male this year with nice stripeing so im hopeing to get some different patterns altogether !!!


----------



## m.punja (Apr 11, 2007)

It seems like Woma's must be everyones fav Python, hope the pics keep coming, they have been great. I love them woma's and hope to get some in the future.


----------



## dee4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is a little hatchie ready to eat anything that moves.:lol:


----------



## kabuto (Apr 11, 2007)

Absolutely amazing womas everybody.I loved them all especially those boodaries.I wonder how much i could get for the kids????


----------



## ad (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is my WA girl, she came from PilbaraPythons, a really light background and strong orange bands, a lovely form of woma.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## kabuto (Apr 11, 2007)

Ad i think the lights washed the photo out a bit.Still a stunning looking woma,any chance of another photo?


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2007)

What are the approx. adult sizes for the various localities?


----------



## sengir (Apr 25, 2007)

*Boodarie Woma*

Here is some pics of my girl seein as she had just shed


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 25, 2007)

This thread is still going? wow.. love it.. awesome woma's sengir.. keep up the good work.

Kane


----------



## sengir (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks. Well I am glad this thread is still goin. I love womas. Would be good to see a few more posts from some of the big breeders out there to show us what is soon to come from womas.Not to dismention the little guys show us what you have in the pipeline as well. I eventually hope to have something in the line with these Boodaries I hope to work with in the future, having 2 that are the opposite of each other. but who knows? Only the people willing to share what they are woking on.

Cheers


----------



## Jungleland (Apr 25, 2007)

*Som woma pics*

Hi guys,

Definately lots of great looking womas out there,
Here's a pics of my 2 1/2 year old W.A. and a pics of my Uluru pair
Doing their buisness 

Joel


----------



## B-Factor (Apr 25, 2007)

Everyone has such beautiful Woma's. So much so that I might need to add some to my growing collection of snakes but only after the BHP's come home--. I didn't actually know there were so many different looing ones. Some with deep dark coloration and some with bland or nonexistant coloration. One of them is now my current wallpaper. Good stuff!!!!!!

Charlie


----------



## steve6610 (Apr 25, 2007)

my tanamis, just picked them up couple weeks ago, 

female........







male






they were born on the 6th/dec...........


----------



## tempest (Apr 26, 2007)

I can add mine now too! They are such a beautiful snake to own!


----------



## star11 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice womas all!
Here is a cute little pair...
Jus


----------



## Ricko (Apr 26, 2007)

star they are very nice may i ask who bred them? also can anyone who has bought womas off shanesaussiepythons can you show us some pics as well


----------



## star11 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Ricko!
They were also bred by Rob, aka True Blue.
Jus


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll be picking up a sub-adult Female Tanami this saturday, SOOO Excited!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=57140


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 26, 2007)

My female Tanami..




http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b156/MrBredli/FemaleWomab24-04-07.jpg


----------



## HerpsinIN (Apr 27, 2007)

Well being from the US and as embarrassed as I am to say, I never realized how many different locales there are of womas! The ones for sale in the US are usually sold as just womas and we dont have all these "pure" locales. Amazing.

Here is a recent pic of the little guy I purchased several months back. He is a whopping 28inches (71cm) long.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 27, 2007)

HerpsinIN said:


> Well being from the US and as embarrassed as I am to say, I never realized how many different locales there are of womas! The ones for sale in the US are usually sold as just womas and we dont have all these "pure" locales. Amazing.
> 
> Here is a recent pic of the little guy I purchased several months back. He is a whopping 28inches (71cm) long.


 
Tanami
Topaz Tanami
Uluru
SA
Boodarie

That's not all of them either i'm sure, lol


----------



## tan (Apr 27, 2007)

Here are two of my SA hatchies. First is Willy and then Wanda. She is very light and almost has an olive colour near her head.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is my new Female i picked up today. It was Awesome.....i got a tour through the breeders reptiles as well and he had some amazing herps and nice set-ups. Sorry about the picture quality as well, they were taken on my phone just after putting her into an enclosure before settling her so we didn't want to agitate her too much. P.S. the bulge in her is a rat.

The pics without much body was just an attempt to show you the markings........if you look closely in one of the pix as well her markings spell the name of a Moderator on this site (kinda anyway).

Here's a link to a short vid of her as well, just after putting her in the holding enclosure. None of the voices are mine and the girl talking isn't a snake person either (if you can't tell, lol) so ignore them.

http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e226/juggy84/?action=view&current=womafemale.flv

Cheers,
Josh!


----------



## jinny (Apr 28, 2007)

is anyone willing to trade there woma for my 4ft enclosure plus 200 or 300 bucks


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 28, 2007)

jinny said:


> is anyone willing to trade there woma for my 4ft enclosure plus 200 or 300 bucks


Depending on what age Woma you were after your enclosure would want to be worth $1000-$1700....so on that note.....GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## jinny (Apr 28, 2007)

just alil one some pppl sell womas for 800


----------



## MrSpike (May 1, 2007)

Wow, the quality of these snakes is getting better and better! Keep up the good work eveyone!

Kane


----------



## bogart6868 (May 3, 2007)

Hey all.. been lurking the site for a while.. thought I would share a few pics of my Womas.. 







and


----------



## daveyg1 (May 3, 2007)

nice woma you have there bogart


----------



## paul4 (May 3, 2007)

bogart6868 said:


> Hey all.. been lurking the site for a while.. thought I would share a few pics of my Womas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'day mate
Is that a Shilko, muscat, champion or hemens animal you have there bogart?
I like the WA womas they are just that little bit different then the norm.
Paul


----------



## the_brad (May 3, 2007)

hey paul are talking about the one out of reptilemania dvd? cause thats what i first thought!


----------



## bogart6868 (May 3, 2007)

paul4 said:


> G'day mate
> Is that a Shilko, muscat, champion or hemens animal you have there bogart?
> I like the WA womas they are just that little bit different then the norm.
> Paul


 
Hey Paul! 
Out on a limb, I am assuming those are Australian breeders? 
Anyway, if they are, the answer is none of them. I live in the US.. the woma in the pic was bred by Bob Clark.


----------



## shelby (May 3, 2007)

will go take a new pic for you all


----------



## shelby (May 3, 2007)

here's my boy, he's a tanami from what ive been told, he is looking for a nice lady friend, for long walks on the beach and romantic picnics, any one in the SE Qld area have a female of the right age also looking for company?:lol: 
have taken 3 pics on different backgrounds so you can get an idea of his colours


----------



## MrBredli (May 3, 2007)

Lovely snake shelby, do you know who bred it?


----------



## shelby (May 3, 2007)

he came from URS, i have his baby / sale pics if you want a peek? i believe he was ment to be a hold back, but the guy i bought him off was a mate or some thing, dont know the full story


----------



## MrBredli (May 3, 2007)

Yeah i'd love to see a baby pic, it will be interesting to see how he looked as a youngin' compared to how he looks now.


----------



## shelby (May 3, 2007)

he was such a cute little guy with the blackest eyebrows, he's slowly loosing them every shed:cry:


----------



## MrBredli (May 3, 2007)

It's a beautiful snake shelby. You're a very lucky person.


----------



## paul4 (May 3, 2007)

shelby said:


> here's my boy, he's a tanami from what ive been told, he is looking for a nice lady friend, for long walks on the beach and romantic picnics, any one in the SE Qld area have a female of the right age also looking for company?:lol:
> have taken 3 pics on different backgrounds so you can get an idea of his colours



G'day mate
I believe the animal that you have is a RHD animal and it is a relative of my animals as the story sounds to much like the same person.
If there wasnt so much to worry about with disease etc i would work something out but i just wouldnt take the risk. I would have to quarantine for at least 12mths to be sure so sorry mate but nice animal.
Paul

rockhampton downs animal


----------



## Jason (May 4, 2007)

nice woma shelby, its definatly a RHD's woma!! looks very similar to my RHD's


----------



## Axeman78 (May 4, 2007)

Here are a few pic's of some of my Tanami's (not sure if this will work, first attempt).


----------



## the_brad (May 4, 2007)

old photo of my tennent creek when it was about 8months! it more pinky red now and looks awsome


----------



## grimbeny (May 4, 2007)

Do u wand to put up some pics of it now Brad?


----------



## the_brad (May 4, 2007)

i dont have any recent ones sorry


----------



## MrBredli (May 4, 2007)

Top quality Woma Brad, was it bred by Shane Scarf?


----------



## Isis (May 4, 2007)

A pic (sorry about the bad quality pic) of my new Tanami Womas.


----------



## ad (May 7, 2007)

Here is a nice speciman of an Uluru Woma, in fine condition for this season,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## yommy (May 7, 2007)

Good looking speciem there ad, good solid banding,after the WA locals the uluru are my next favourite, hey but any woma's cool


----------



## ad (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Yommy,
A big fan of the wa woma myself!! 
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## paul4 (May 8, 2007)

the_brad said:


> old photo of my tennent creek when it was about 8months! it more pinky red now and looks awsome



Not a bad looking animal you have there mate
Whats the chances of a recent pic?


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 22, 2007)

Should we try and get this thread rolling again...

Kane


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 22, 2007)

Why not? Here's a Tanami and a Boodarie.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 22, 2007)

I want a pair of those Topaz Tanami Woma's being bred by Southern Cross 

Either that or a nice Uluru.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 22, 2007)

I want a woma


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 23, 2007)

my little girl,


----------



## Woomar (Jul 23, 2007)

Thought I'd join the party too!! Heres my female Shes just over a year old.


----------



## Woomar (Jul 23, 2007)

Woma's are amazing , I love all of them ! Steve yours is awesome , I love that your girls neck has no pattern !


----------



## URS (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is a link to some of the woma's we are working with this season.
http://www.ultimatereptiles.com.au/html/reptiles/pythons/URSwomagallery.html


----------



## daveyg1 (Jul 23, 2007)

Tennent Creek, Tanami
bred by shane scarf
male


----------



## daveyg1 (Jul 23, 2007)

female


----------



## Jason (Jul 23, 2007)

great pics everyone, keep them coming!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 23, 2007)

Heres my beautiful boy...

Hes probably not that special but i think hes a stunner and I havent had him for long but I'm definately hooked on the woma thing..... thanks to Steves little girl (pic posted above)...

So heres Jambi a Tanami Woma.... bred by Ian McDonnell.... i am so wrapped in this little guy...


----------



## tempest (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's a couple more of mine.


----------



## krusty (Jul 23, 2007)

i want all those RHD womas and all the other ones that look a bit different.


----------



## krusty (Jul 23, 2007)

the_brad said:


> old photo of my tennent creek when it was about 8months! it more pinky red now and looks awsome



who was the breeder of this top looking woma as i want one.....


----------



## chillsandfevers (Jul 23, 2007)

*Rabbit Flat Woma's*

I bought these off a guy in Brisbane a couple of years ago. Rabbit Flat is on the border of WA and NT. Any Comments ?????


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 23, 2007)

thats so cool that each woma looks so different in many ways


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't mean to offend but I can't tell the difference between womas from different locations...Can someone tell me why some womas are sooo much more expensive than another which just looks exactly the same as the other (to me)? :|

I guess it might help if I actually liked womas lol.


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 23, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> I don't mean to offend but I can't tell the difference between womas from different locations...Can someone tell me why some womas are sooo much more expensive than another which just looks exactly the same as the other (to me)? :|
> 
> I guess it might help if I actually liked womas lol.



im not great at telling them apart either, the diffs are much more subtle than those between diff carpet localities. some of the SA ones a very distinctive though. the moomba ones seem to be a lot paler with faint banding and no orange head or eyebrows.

and dont worry, i didn't like womas at first, but they really grow on you (i have put a deposit on one and will get it in Sep.)

P.S. Congrats to all contributors on the best (non-controversial) APS thread ever!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 24, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> the diffs are much more subtle than those between diff carpet localities.



very true imo, some locals can be eaiser to tell the difference between but the differences can be subtle!


----------



## krusty (Jul 24, 2007)

i do like the look of those rabbit flat womas to very nice.
who am i kiding i love all the womas they are the best .


----------



## Jason (Jul 24, 2007)

krusty said:


> i do like the look of those rabbit flat womas to very nice.
> who am i kiding i love all the womas they are the best .



couldnt agree more! best snake around! although im not a fan of the SA woma's...............yet


----------



## krusty (Jul 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> couldnt agree more! best snake around! although im not a fan of the SA woma's...............yet



i was like that not so long ago but now they have grown on me and i like them.
dont have any yet but will get some soon.


----------



## Fester (Jul 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> couldnt agree more! best snake around! although im not a fan of the SA woma's...............yet


 
If you met Winston you would change your mind! A real sweetheart!


----------



## Jason (Jul 24, 2007)

i think they will grow on me but i will never get any, ill just stick with the smaller locals..... that way i can keep more (more space)


----------



## Lozza (Jul 24, 2007)

the silvery SA womas are my fav


----------



## Squamata (Jul 24, 2007)

Here are a couple of mine,
Willy the south western Woma





Thor a Sandfire woma that I bred last year, waiting for mummy to bulge again!!! 








Amber my avatar


----------



## Jungleland (Jul 24, 2007)

*Wow*

WOW squamata Great pics of awsome looking womas!

Keep them coming.

Joel


----------



## the_brad (Jul 25, 2007)

heres my tenant creek female and a mates male tanami just last week! i hope she lays as she has a very vivid yellow back ground.

And a recent pic of my tanent creek male who is not showing his true colours, he is sort of pinky burgandy in the flesh, i will put him across the female next season when he is big enough


----------



## the_brad (Jul 25, 2007)

this one shows him a little better! i did try putting him with the female but i think he is just to intimadated due to his small size


----------



## daveyg1 (Jul 25, 2007)

thats a nice woma there brad. who bred it?
good luck with your breeding efforts.


----------



## krusty (Jul 25, 2007)

the_brad said:


> this one shows him a little better! i did try putting him with the female but i think he is just to intimadated due to his small size




he is so nice where did you get him from i must know....lol.


----------



## URS (Jul 25, 2007)

I finely found a bit of time to take a couple of pictures of two RHD woma’s that are hold back. These are 8 months old now and looking good I reckon.

Regards Tim
www.ultimatereptiles.com.au


----------



## kelly (Jul 25, 2007)

Woah they are gorgeous!


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 25, 2007)

Hot Woma's everyone.

the_brad, wow mate, awesome Tennant Creek!

Tim, That thing is HOT! I will be sure to get some like that in the future.

Kane


----------



## iceman (Jul 25, 2007)

some Boodarie woma baby. the frist 2 pic's is the male an second 2 pic's female


----------



## krusty (Jul 25, 2007)

URS said:


> I finely found a bit of time to take a couple of pictures of two RHD woma’s that are hold back. These are 8 months old now and looking good I reckon.
> 
> Regards Tim
> www.ultimatereptiles.com.au



very very nice tim they look great i can see why they are hold backs.

do you ever sell ones like that or do you keep them all for your self.


----------



## S.D. (Jul 25, 2007)

These are my South Australian Womas. Sorry about the dodge pics (still getting used to manual shooting and practicing as I go).

If the pics were better you could probably tell that the female is a lot lighter and her banding is broken up a lot more than the male who is a lot darker and was basically full-on dark-brown all over when I got him and is only now starting to break up with each shed (they’re unrelated so I suppose that’s maybe why there’s such a contrast).

I love these guys. They’re so cool, calm and collected – so much so that I often wonder if they have a bottle of moonshine in there hide and top up their water sometimes when I’m not looking :lol:

Anyways, here they are:








This is the Female (Dirka-Dirka)






This is the Male (Barney Gumble)






Female’s pretty face






Male’s handsome face






This is the third Woma in the trio (‘Mug Woma’ _Aspidites mugsayi_… Distantly related to the ‘Pitcher Snake’)






Just wondering if a few of the experienced breeders out there could confirm copulation here (I know most people aren’t into hybrids but who am I to get in the way of true love) **


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 25, 2007)

URS said:


> I finely found a bit of time to take a couple of pictures of two RHD woma’s that are hold back. These are 8 months old now and looking good I reckon.
> 
> Regards Tim
> www.ultimatereptiles.com.au


 
Without a doubt the best Woma's i've ever laid eyes on, When will they be available to the general public Tim, and by the general public i mean me.


----------



## Squamata (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow Tim, they are abbasolutely the most stunning Womas i have ever seen, God i hate living in WA sometimes. Well done!!


----------



## nathan.c (Jul 25, 2007)

Tim, amazing womas you have there....


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2007)

great stuff tim! they are obviously siblings to my pair? very nice!


----------



## Jungleland (Jul 25, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Without a doubt the best Woma's i've ever laid eyes on, When will they be available to the general public Tim, and by the general public i mean me.


 

Have to second that, Well done Tim!

Joel


----------



## PhilK (Jul 25, 2007)

Woah. Was never a fan of womas but some of these are just stunning! The above URS ones are beauties!!! How fat and long do they get as adults? Do they fade?

Alot of woma fans/owners on this site!


----------



## Varanus1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Tim those have got to be the most vividly coloured womas I have seen worldwide, hands down, no questions asked...

Cheers,
Trent


----------



## scorps (Jul 25, 2007)

womas are so cool


----------



## the_brad (Jul 26, 2007)

URS said:


> These are 8 months old now and looking good I reckon.
> 
> Regards Tim
> www.ultimatereptiles.com.au[/QU
> ...


----------



## larks (Jul 26, 2007)

WOW!! they are looking awesome Tim.

Here's my male Tanami


----------



## larks (Jul 26, 2007)

and this is how I found my female a couple days ago.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 26, 2007)

URS said:


> I finely found a bit of time to take a couple of pictures of two RHD woma’s that are hold back. These are 8 months old now and looking good I reckon.
> 
> Regards Tim



Holy crap Tim they are crackers! Very nice 

Here's my female Tanami. Not a real flash pic but i'll take some more of her and the male soon.






cheers
Shane


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 27, 2007)

Larks and Shane, those are some awesome woma's!

Kane


----------



## krusty (Jul 28, 2007)

hace not seen meny S.A womas any one got any real big ones.


----------



## krusty (Jul 28, 2007)

here is some pics of my male tanami woma as i just had him out and about.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 28, 2007)

Jungleland said:


> Have to second that, Well done Tim!
> 
> Joel



Have to 3rd that  Holly ******* They are some STUNNING Womas, although theres a few others i like better they are up their with best i've ever seen!


----------



## Jungleland (Jul 28, 2007)

Once Again Nice Womas Everyone

Here's my gravid female Tanami, hope all works out well

Have a great season!!!


----------



## Woomar (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow good luck with your Tanami there , seeing babies hatch would be the best thing ever!!! This is my male.


----------

